
Facebook Has Blocked Ad Targeting by Sexual Orientation - tareqak
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/facebook-has-blocked-ad-targeting-by-sexual-orientation
======
sqdbps
"The move has left organizations offering services to the LGBT community
unable to directly target their audiences."

Some of the benefits of ad targeting that some want to restrict and regulate
into oblivion.

